# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Servlet] response.getWriter()

## phoebe

dans ma servlet je fais:


```

```

je voudrais savoir o est stock le flux que je renvoi ?
c'est dans la session de l'utilisateur ? c'est gr par Tomcat ?

----------


## dtateur

Dans la response !!!

PrintWriter sortie = *response*.getWriter();

----------


## phoebe

oui mais *response* c'est une instance stocke dans la JVM ?

----------


## dtateur

J'ai un peu du mal  comprendre la question !!!  :8O:  
Peux tu prciser ta pense !!!

----------


## phoebe

je veux savoir o est stocke concrtement le flux de ma page xml, car elle est bien stocke quelque part ?

----------


## Didier

Un flux par dfinition n'est pas stock quelque part....

En l'occurrence ton flux de rponse est directement envoy  ton serveur WEB qui l'enverra lui-mme au navigateur du client...

Je rpond  ta question ??

----------


## phoebe

pas compltement mais comme je ne suis pas sre qu'il y ait une rponse  ma question, a me satisfait donc.

merci.

----------

